# Looking for Rotala pusilla



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey everyone, 
I'm still in the DFW if anybody misses me. I've been quite busy with school and haven't been able to make it to any of the meetings this year (sorry!). Anyway, awhile ago we had R. pusilla floating around between club members and I wanted to know if anybody still had some? Please let me know! I would greatly appreciate it. Hope everybody has a good holiday!

David Lim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If nobody in your club has it, give me a little while and I should have some. I have only a few tiny stems myself, so it will take a while to grow them out.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks cavan! I appreciate it.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

David,

If you have given me that plant in the past I assure you I don't have it any more!

Unless I don't see it and I don't try to take care of it... Then it has a chance of surviving. For example the Green Gecko crypt you gave me looks more like a Green Mammoth now - it's nice and big.

Hey, why don't you come to the December meeting?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-dfwapc-december-meeting-2006-no-meeting.html



--Nikolay


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Ahh... thanks for the invitation but i'll be busy . Glad to hear that the crypts are doing well. How's the xhybrid doing as well?


----------

